# Stuff and Things > Sports >  WWE Star : Joh Cena, More than a "Wrestler"...

## BooBoo

*John Cena sets Guinness World Record with 650 Make-A-Wish wishes granted*

*The WWE legend has been extremely involved with Make-A-Wish throughout his career...*




"John Cena has won more than a dozen WWE Championships and has become a  successful actor, but his greatest achievement might be setting a  record with his charitable work. Guinness World Records recently announced that Cena broke the record for most Make-A-Wish Foundation wishes granted with 650.

Cena  set the new record by granting his 650th wish on July 19. No single  person has granted more than 200 wishes, according to the foundation."  :Thumbsup20: 



John Cena sets Guinness World Record with 650 Make-A-Wish wishes granted - CBSSports.com

----------

donttread (10-10-2022),teeceetx (10-08-2022)

----------


## teeceetx

... and he's a rabid liberal!!!

But kudos for him and his charity work!

----------

Conservative Libertarian (10-08-2022)

----------


## Gator Monroe

He’s a Gungrabber , Never Trumper/ Never GOPer Social Liberal

----------

Conservative Libertarian (10-08-2022),FNguy (10-08-2022),JMWinPR (10-09-2022)

----------


## Old Tex

It sounds to me like he's more than what's been stated so far. He's a liberal that actually lives the life of being a good person even if it puts him out. I'll not knock him because there are almost no liberals out there that live the life of their beliefs. In general they say one thing & do the opposite. So good for him.

----------

BooBoo (10-08-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

Wanna Try something Else there Fella(s)...?!?

*The Religion and Political Views of John Cena - Hollowverse**Cena* doesn't speak often about his religion or *political* views, but he lists himself as Catholic on his Myspace page. [1] Politically, *Cena*  has endorsed Republican Connecticut Senate candidate Linda McMahon [2]  and advocated for the deportation of Obama's aunt-who is allegedly in  the U.S. illegally. [3] So, he's probably a Republican.

https://hollowverse.com/john-cena

----------

Big Dummy (10-08-2022),Conservative Libertarian (10-08-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

Wanna Try something Else there Fella(s)Posts #'s 2 n 3...?!?

*The Religion and Political Views of John Cena - Hollowverse*


*Cena* doesn't speak often about his religion or *political* views, but he lists himself as Catholic on his Myspace page. [1] Politically, *Cena*  has endorsed Republican Connecticut Senate candidate Linda McMahon [2]  and advocated for the deportation of Obama's aunt-who is allegedly in  the U.S. illegally. [3] So, he's probably a Republican.

https://hollowverse.com/john-cena

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

He also kissed the Chinese ring.

----------

Gator Monroe (10-08-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

> He also kissed the Chinese ring.


 :Needpictures:

----------


## JMWinPR

Thank you for posting that. I was about to counter with a rumor I had heard the MaW was not supporting children who were not vaccinated. Turns out that was misinformation. It included children and or parents who were unable to travel because of their vaccination status. In that case MaW offered other alternatives. I had never heard their response. I would have remained uniformed if it weren't for your post.

----------

BooBoo (10-10-2022),Conservative Libertarian (10-12-2022)

----------

